# Sick and Wrong



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

Animal Lovers and PETA people should probably not click... 

http://www.eriespeed.com/forums/uploads/post-3-1063164605.jpg


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

That ones ready for a chinese restuarant!


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *That ones ready for a chinese restuarant!  *



Seeing as how my family owns a Chinese restaurant, I do not think that comment is funny...............


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *Seeing as how my family owns a Chinese restaurant, I do not think that comment is funny............... *



Really...? Where in Michigan?


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

Southeastern part of MI


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *Southeastern part of MI *



Yea...narrow it down some more!  I live in Rochester, so we must not be far from each other. What town is the restraunt in?


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Now according to the "weird laws" thread we had a few days back, you'd be allowed to bring that home in West Virginia, right?


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry Paul, not about to post the location on the WWW :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *Sorry Paul, not about to post the location on the WWW :asian: *





  uggghhh! Alright...how about sending me a PM? You don't have too, but if I am in your area I'd like to know....:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry liangzhicheng just having a little fun.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Sorry liangzhicheng just having a little fun. *



It's alright.  I just think that we need to be careful of perpetuating stereotypes, even if it is in jest.  I didn't think you were racist or anything.


----------



## Eggman (Sep 11, 2003)

nothing wrong with a good cat chow mein


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> Now according to the "weird laws" thread we had a few days back, you'd be allowed to bring that home in West Virginia, right?


Yes, but only if it was hit on the court house steps on a sunday morning before 8:00 a.m....... oh, never mind that was something else... sorry.


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

:rofl: 

BTW, before I get attacked - I love WV - some of the best rafting, fishing, and general outdoors fun I've ever seen.

And from what I remember, the chicks at WVU were pretty OK too.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *It's alright.  I just think that we need to be careful of perpetuating stereotypes, even if it is in jest.  I didn't think you were racist or anything.  *



Yea....and besides...it's those Korean restraunts that you have to worry about! (lol Kidding)


----------

